# mouse doesn't work anymore in graphical terminal



## negstek (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi! All was right, I could *startx* and start enlightenement with my first terminal. Then I installed nvidia-driver and gnome2 and now my ttyv8 is broken, mouse can't move (but keyboard is OK).

For info come some files:

/boot/loader.conf

```
mmc_load="YES"
mmcsd_load="YES"
sdhci_load="YES"
nvidia_load="YES"
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
hostname="myPersonnalLaptop"
keymap="fr.iso.acc.kbd"
ifconfig_alc0="DHCP"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"

# Rajouts persos
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
# gnome_enable="YES"
```

/etc/ttys

```
console	none				unknown	off insecure
#
ttyv0	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		xterm	on  secure
# Virtual terminals
ttyv1	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		xterm	on  secure
ttyv2	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		xterm	on  secure
ttyv3	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		xterm	on  secure
ttyv4	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		xterm	on  secure
ttyv5	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		xterm	on  secure
ttyv6	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		xterm	on  secure
ttyv7	"/usr/libexec/getty Pc"		xterm	on  secure
ttyv8	"/usr/local/bin/slim -nodaemon"	xterm	on  secure
# Serial terminals
# The 'dialup' keyword identifies dialin lines to login, fingerd etc.
ttyu0	"/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"	dialup	off secure
ttyu1	"/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"	dialup	off secure
ttyu2	"/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"	dialup	off secure
ttyu3	"/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"	dialup	off secure
# Dumb console
dcons	"/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"	vt100	off secure
```

*W*hen I *killall* the Xorg process, restart X and connect myself, my mouse work*s* well.

I tried to delete xorg.conf without success and then use nvidia-xconfig but it's the same.

Could someone help me please?


----------



## mrgz (Jun 26, 2012)

*Same problem on fluxbox*

Hi,

I'm facing a similar problem on my Fluxbox. What happens when you stop moused?

[CMD=""]/etc/rc.d/moused stop[/CMD]


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 26, 2012)

The solution that has worked for some people:

Enable moused(8) in /etc/rc.conf:

```
moused_enable="YES"
```

Stop xorg-server from using HAL for input device detection in xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        ...
        Option       "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
EndSection
```

The InputDevice sections in xorg.conf should not be needed at all.


----------



## mrgz (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi,

Yes, it works for me, now!

Thanks!


----------



## negstek (Jun 27, 2012)

wblock@'s solution doesn't work fine on my laptop: my *F*rench keyboard stays on QWERYY and doesn't move to AZERTY so I can't connect myself (I've got a big and complex password ). Finally I just comment the line 
	
	



```
moused_enable
```
 in rc.conf because mgzr's solution seems to free my mouse and it works well when I reboot!

*P*roblem probably appears with the nvidia-driver installation.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 27, 2012)

If you need a special keymap, you can leave the keyboard InputDevice section.  Or use setxkbmap(1) in .xinitrc or .xsession.


----------

